
Groklaw - The Google-Microsoft Fight About FISMA Certification - ssclafani
http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=20110413220154117
======
sriramk
Very hesitant to get involved in this but to quote Frank Shaw's tweet at
<https://twitter.com/fxshaw/status/58672412950138880> \- "just pointing out we
never said we had the certification. Google did. DOJ said they didn't."

There's also this post [http://www.geekwire.com/2011/blog-fight-google-calls-
microso...](http://www.geekwire.com/2011/blog-fight-google-calls-microsoft-
irresponsible-suggesting-misled-federal-government) which highlights both
sides of the story so far.

------
btilly
It is worth noting that the Department of the Interior and the Department of
Indian Affairs have lost a series of major lawsuits due to corruption and
mismanagement. For instance Indian tribes sued it over the loss of $10 billion
in Indian trust money, its own employees successfully sued it 4 times over
violations of the Fair Labor Standards Act, individual agents such as Duane
Garvais have their own lawsuits against it.

In short in virtually any dispute where there are allegations of corruption,
lying, unfair practices, and the like, past history inclines me against
believing whatever version of facts the Department of the Interior chooses to
put forth.

The fact that in this case they are on Microsoft's side in a Microsoft vs
Google fight does not help their credibility.

------
dblock
IMHO, there's nothing shocking here for anyone who ever sold or built
enterprise software for the .gov. The things involved in these deals are very
complex. Google needs to hire some amazing enterprise sales people and not
push its "we're right, you're wrong" message.

~~~
txxxxd
Yes, that would be the easier route to take for a large company with pockets
as deep as Google's.

I think this move is smarter than that though. Google has a knack for picking
fights that not only help their own immediate cause (landing this govt. deal)
but also aim for the greater good (fighting corruption, ensuring the better
technology wins.)

Whether it's genuine or just a show is impossible to tell, but if you don't
have a vested interest in either side then you can't help but root for Google.

------
kenjackson
I just read the quote that everyone is printing (although haven't seen the
full statement).

 _GSA certified the Google Apps Premier environment as FISMA compliant in July
of 2010. Google Apps for Government uses the Google Apps Premier
infrastructure, but adds additional controls in order to meet requirements
requested by specific government agencies. The original FISMA certification
remains intact while GSA works with Google to review the additional controls
to update the existing July 2010 FISMA certification._

It's unclear to me what they're saying with respect to Google Apps for Gov.
Are they saying that it is FISMA certified as of today? Or are they saying
that its pending recert after the review, but the original Google Apps
Premiere is still certified?

It sounds like they're saying its not certified w/ new controls, but they
don't have to a full certification process on it as its built on a certified
product -- they only need to check the deltas. In which case the DOJ and MS
are technically correct.

Or are they saying that if you make a small change that requires recert, you
keep you certification as the review takes place and they can revoke cert if
they determine there's a problem. I can't believe that would be the case,
because it would require pulling down a deployment, which can be expensive.

It would be nice if they simply said, "Google Apps for Gov" is certified.
We're doing additional certs on new functionality, but the new functionality
can be deployed as the cert is checked. But it's the US gov't, this is
probably as clear as they get.

------
Luyt
Groklaw isn't shutting down because SCO became irrelevant. It seems Gloklaw
continues with a broader scope of interest.

------
taylorbuley
I thought Groklaw was to cease publishing?

~~~
fleitz
They will cease publishing as soon as companies PJ likes stop going to court
with companies she doesn't.

In this case Google is pro-open source because they give away complements to
their business model while keeping things that make them money closed source
whilst Microsoft gives away complements to their business model while keeping
things that make them money closed source which clearly distinguishes Google
as good and Microsoft as evil.

~~~
hsmyers
And you know this how--- Because SCO told you or what? Groklaw will not close;
PJ will stop writing articles, but the site will remain. There is even an
outside chance that the reins will be turned over to another to keep up the
crusade to educate both geeks and lawyers.

